# Here a video....making a pen



## SDB777 (Jun 9, 2013)

Caran d'Ache - A tribute to Fine Watchmaking - YouTube



I'd start doing this kind of penmaking, as long as I didn't have to stick my face that close to the lathe, and over course, wearing the loupe......






Scott (I see fuzzy people) B


----------



## paintspill (Jun 9, 2013)

that was cool.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 9, 2013)

Must be one of those impact-resistant loupes


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 9, 2013)

JohnGreco said:


> Must be one of those impact-resistant loupes


 


My thoughts exactly.....it would only take once and that thing would be imbedded into that fellas cranium!


The attention to detail is something(although, more showing the process and less showing the blurry guy walking around would have been awesome)!!!






Scott (too expensive to sell it) B


----------



## ossaguy (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow,that's really attention to detail!

Cool video.thanks for posting it.



Steve


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 11, 2013)

Cool! He is now officially banned from the next "custom pen" contest.


----------

